# 2 Cans From 110 Yards



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello!

This is the next shooting vid from my last long distance session.
2 coke sized cans are now the target, same distance and 8mm steel ammo with around 430 fps.






Regards
Torsten


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ist Wunderbah!!!!! Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Ist Wunderbah!!!!! Flatband


ubereinstimmen mit


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

More great shooting! That is truly amazing. I would not even be able to see the can from where you were shooting. You must have lasers in your eyes!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Love it... I got a couple of bags of nickel plated 00 buckshot... thinking about doing a little more long distance fun shooting myself.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the long distance vids. Thanks Torsten.

I like to see the shooter and his shooting style and form. Also how the camera captures the sound of the ammo flying, and the sound of ammo hits.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Ist Wunderbah!!!!! Flatband


ubereinstimmen mit
[/quote]







i love your vids, i wish i had your playground to practice, zen like!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sometimes it still feels like an accomplishment for me to hit a can from 10 yards ...


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> ... how the camera captures the sound of the ammo flying, and the sound of ammo hits.


like that too!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

That is scary good Torsten, amazing shooting and 400 FPS + WOW!
Philly


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

philly said:


> That is scary good Torsten, amazing shooting and 400 FPS + WOW!
> Philly


Thanks Philly!

400 fps: the 8mm steelies where faster then the 9mm from the last vid - but the trajectory from the 9mm was significant flatter!

Regards


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow!! That was awesome shooting and a very enjoyable video!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

impressive, very impressive. that is crazy good shooting!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!! Just thinking that I have missed cans EVEN in my own room


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice shooting. Like Charles, I would be lucky to see the can at that distance. Impressive.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

It is not that difficult to see the cans if you have a darker background!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

awesome shooting...love it


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome shooting! I wouldnt even be able to see the target from that distance.


----------



## Uchida (Jul 28, 2012)

Woow


----------

